# What's wrong with those spuds these days?



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Part of my job is replacing the occasional f/o spud on water closets. Lately I've run into problems with new spuds leaking. Had one today that I finally gave up on after 5 attempts with two different spuds, and ordered a new bowl.
I'm using an adjustable spud wrench, not Channel Lock handles, and a toothless pipe wrench, as I've used for the past 20 years or so. Still having leaks and spuds pop out while tightening. These closets are old, some are four bolt bases, but I've never had this problem before. I've tried sand cloth around the inlet, and teflon taping the gasket.
Anybody else having problems, or did I get a bad batch of spuds?


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Happened to me as well but what i noticed was the thickness of the gasket,our regular stock the gasket was thicker than the spud that came with the urinal,changed spud and worked fine


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

I also had this happen. When I would tightened it enough to seal it would pop out of the porcelain. Had to get another brand.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Do you have a good spreadable spud tool? I've never seen on for sale anywhere but was given one from a maintenance manager downtown while replacing a couple dozen flushometers... Nothing else worked 

They are the ONLY tool IMO that will actually work on toilet & urinal spuds consistently. I wish i knew the proper name... Was given to me as a spud wrench. 

Its basically like an L-shaped wrench with a handle on one end you twist and the jaws expand which are made to go inside the spud and have a round ribbed design that once you tighten it up it expands and holds the spud in place. 

Anybody know what this tool is called and where it can be purchased? I call it a spud spreader, you may have listed it already, all i know is its super difficult without one.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Or this one?


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Exactly! Thanks!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

SSP said:


> Exactly! Thanks!


Its called an internal spud wrench.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Is your water disinfected with chloramine? It attacks rubber, causing damage that can lead to leaks that rarely happened when the disinfectant was chlorine.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I have had the same problem with spuds lately. Some work and some do not. I replaced an old urinal not long ago because I could not get a spud that fit.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It is because all the spuds are made in China, and most of the fixtures are made there as well. Quality is the last thing on any manufacturers mind. I have had trouble trimming out urinals because the top is concave and not flat. When I tighten up the spud, it leans forward or backward, throwing the vacuum tube off center, making it almost impossible to mate up with the flush valve.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

When I've had trouble with spuds popping out and leaking a good coating of dope seemed to help. I haven't changed one in a while but if it popped out, once I doped it they were fine, Teflon didn't seem to work.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If you compare the rubber on the spud, the old one is probably taller.


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Original problem seems to be the gasket wearing out. I'm finding gaskets thin as a dime after only two years useage. Replacing with spuds from same stock, and they are leaking and popping out. Guess I need another supplier.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

I started having that problem with spuds about 6 years ago, bottom line is it's made in China crap, I use 1 of these 2 and they always work, 
- in the groove of the gasket, on the new spud, go around with ball wick about 2 to 4 times, then install it tightens up real good. Or. Use the old brass spud but put the new gasket on it, these 2 never fail, I've seen guys silicone em in and come back the next day to connect, but that seem kinda butcher!


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Ball wick!!! Damn, I should have thought of that. Sometimes the old ways still work best.
Thanks Sunny..


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Hope it worked for u pal, ur welcome


----------

